# Locked Up Bulls By Monticello



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

This was a forwarded email, from a forwarded email, from a.....well you get it. Hope the original person, a Conservation Officer, doesn't mind. Here is his story from the email I was sent: 
"Guys, Here is how my day started yesterday (11-29-2007) 
Got a call that 2 bull elk were locked up and one was dead the other still alive. 
The bulls were in a field about 15 miles Northeast of Monticello. 
When I got there I actually found 2 bulls locked antlers... I thought this only happened in other areas... 
J. and I were going to tranquilize the bull and saw antlers...one problem..we did not have enough of the drugs to do a good job. So we walked out there and sawed the one point off of the dead bulls right antler and then we had to saw the main beam of the left antler to get the other bull free. The whale tail was over the bulls eyes, lodged between the eye guards. When we cut it free the bull stood there for awhile catching its breath with the piece of the antler still in it's antlers. When it took off the piece of antler came out... 
WOW! this was for sure one of the most memorable days.... 
Enjoy the pics. "


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

Interesting picture's.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I got that same picture and deleted it... figured it was more pics of the bulls up in Nevada or something. Nice pictures.... funny that the bull kinda stood around while all the shots were taken, I bet he was worn the hell out. 8)


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to turn my back to that bull, tired or not.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Loke said:


> I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to turn my back to that bull, tired or not.


Who knows where he would stick you with his newly acquired horns.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are amazing pics. Thank you very much for sharing them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Very Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

That was awesome! 8)


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Loke said:


> I'm pretty sure I wouldn't want to turn my back to that bull, tired or not.


That bull seemed to be saying 'thanks'.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very sad the one bull perished. Im glad they could at least save the one.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Who knows where he would stick you with his newly acquired horns.


 :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's nuts!


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

The CO that posted those pics is TJ Robertson...He was the Assist. Manager at lee Kay for 3 years....glad to see he's having such a great time in his new job.


----------



## 2sneekee (Sep 21, 2007)

Not to often you see a picture like that, thanks for sharing


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If I was going to saw of an elks antler that's locked with another bull I would shoot a trank in his but first. But that's just me, those things are pointy.


----------

